# Dropdown Problem mit SEO und .htaccess



## Touch_Freak (6. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
wenn ich SEO aktiviere und auf einen Link klicke, wo SEO angewendet ist.

<a href="" onMouseover="dropdownmenu(this, event, 'filmemenu')">

Das ist der Code. Wenn kein SEO aktiviert ist funkioniert er problemlos. Wenn ich aber die .htaccess und seo aktiviere funkioniert sie nicht mehr. 
Wenn ihr mit helfen könntet, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg


----------

